# 7 String Telecaster.



## pondman (Mar 26, 2012)

Been a member for a while but not very active so thought I would post pics of a new build.


----------



## pondman (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## himself (Mar 26, 2012)

woww.. cant wait to see the finish product.


----------



## jjcor (Mar 26, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## pondman (Mar 27, 2012)

Ran out of fretwire and waiting for a Floyde Rose trem.


----------



## eguitaruk (Mar 27, 2012)

That looks like its going to be mental, A Tele with 7strings and a floyde. WIN


----------



## K-Roll (Mar 27, 2012)

please let us know about what woods/materials and ideas are being used..  I'll be working on a tele 7 soon with my luthier and I guess will go with some classic stuff like swamp ash+maple and single coils.. Hold tight and keep us updated, so far it looks amazing


----------



## ElRay (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice start. I added the member built tag. Don't forget to post here:
Guitars built by members of SS.org​when she's done.

Ray


----------



## pondman (Apr 1, 2012)

Had a bit of time tonight so I finished the frets 6105 and did some basic contouring on the neck.


----------



## noUser01 (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm so jealous dude, this is gonna be awesome! Any idea what color(s) you're gonna do?


----------



## pondman (Apr 4, 2012)

ElRay said:


> Nice start. I added the member built tag. Don't forget to post here:
> Guitars built by members of SS.org​when she's done.
> 
> Ray



Thanks will do.


----------



## pondman (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. 
The body is made from Beech , Mahogany and Acaia , quite an eclectic mix but I dont like buying exotic lumber so I pick up whatever I find as I go around 
The Beech was a fence post I got from an overgrown garden , the Acacia was from an old indian stone crate and the Mahogany is from a door thresh-hold I replaced.

The neck is laminated Beech and Mahogany.
I'm going for a locking nut and Floyde Rose Trem and EMG or double humbuckers .
Not sure about the finish yet.
I've got a lot more builds going on , mainly Ibby style .

Al.


----------



## JStraitiff (Apr 4, 2012)

i say you're kinda obligated to go with this classic finish 






It would be sweet to have a classic tele that is 7 strings. I guess you cant go super awesome since you're gonna have a floyd but still cool. It might be interesting to do a metal plate around the bridge pickup just in front of the bridge pins. If you were using a chrome floyd it might even blend in.

For instance:


----------



## pondman (Apr 22, 2012)

Made some progress yesterday and mocked everything up so I have no suprises later on.
















These aint the pickups I'll be using.


----------



## pondman (Apr 22, 2012)

Just need to strip it down , sand , smooth , and finish .
Thinking of dying this one yellow witha an orange burst


----------



## TJV (Apr 22, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## pondman (May 16, 2012)

Did a really nice green to yellow burst on this and screwed it up on the last coat so stripped it back and ordered some Imbuya Burl veneer .
This is what arrived.




It was flat when it arrived and fell into cornflakes when touched . Guy I got it fron sent me a roll of Fiddleback Sycamore to replace it so I'll stick that on and start again.
Pics to follow.


----------



## jordanky (May 16, 2012)

Major kudos on your will power buddy... I wouldn't have been able to take it back apart, I would have just left it as it was haha


----------



## pondman (May 19, 2012)

jordanky said:


> Major kudos on your will power buddy... I wouldn't have been able to take it back apart, I would have just left it as it was haha



I wished I had a few times but it always comes together in the end.


Fiddleback Sycamore came.




And glued on.


----------



## jake7doyle (May 19, 2012)

you got any pics of when you painted the body?


----------



## pondman (May 19, 2012)

jake7doyle said:


> you got any pics of when you painted the body?



No , If I make a mistake like that I always get on with re-doing it right away so I dont sit about getting pissed off 
I died it this time .


----------



## pondman (Jun 4, 2012)

Time for a colour change.


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 4, 2012)

Looking good man, love it!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 4, 2012)

Very nice shade of blue. How's it look with mineral spirits on?


----------



## pondman (Jun 5, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> Very nice shade of blue. How's it look with mineral spirits on?



Thanks for the comments.
Just a little deeper . Just realised I posted a picture of the wrong neck (thats the Voyager Neck ).


----------



## philentology (Dec 14, 2012)

Hey uh... so I'm kind of obsessed with tele builds right now.. and this was shaping up... and I get to the bottom and... no new posts! What happened?

More posts please!!

 bump


----------



## pondman (Dec 15, 2012)

I always have a few builds going on and my full time work got crazy so didn't have much time to finish this.
I screwed the first clearcoat up so sanded it back again but the winter weather has set in over here now so not much chance of it being done soon.

I've got a 7 string Strat on the go so I'll post some pics of that for now.


----------



## MaxAidingAres (Dec 16, 2012)

Man I love teles.... adding another string to the equation tickles my pickle


----------



## Darkened (Dec 16, 2012)

Waiting for new pics too, the body looks great!


----------



## xFallen (Dec 16, 2012)

I can't wait to see this when it's done :O


----------



## Gregori (Dec 16, 2012)

That is awesome! I have a hard-on for heavy metal teles. Good stuff!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 16, 2012)

Scale length?
Unless stated otherwise, I'm assuming 25.5".


----------



## pondman (Dec 17, 2012)

All_¥our_Bass;3317702 said:


> Scale length?
> Unless stated otherwise, I'm assuming 25.5".



Correct sir !


----------



## johnny_ace (Dec 19, 2012)

beautiful i wish i had the patience


----------



## pondman (Feb 14, 2014)

Uh ! so I dug this out today, one of my first unfinished complete builds. On closer inspection the paint/clear finish I did was a pile of dog shit. I messed about with it for a few hours then just got totally f#cked off and sanded all the veneer off and went for my camera to do a vid of it going up in flames.
My GF saw what I was up to and stopped me 

To be continued


----------



## pondman (Feb 16, 2014)

Found some BE Maple to re-veneer.




Then a blue burst. I used Dylon clothes dye for this. 50% hot water / 50% methylated spirit and as much dye as required.


----------



## pondman (Jul 17, 2014)

Been a long time since I started this but its just about done .


----------



## edfletch (Jul 17, 2014)

That looks amazing man. Great job. Id love to have one of those.


----------



## Dekay82 (Jul 17, 2014)

That's a gorgeous color, and pretty swank you added the Floyd.


----------



## HurrDurr (Jul 17, 2014)

Glad this got dug back up and finally finished. Beautiful work, as always!


----------



## celticelk (Jul 17, 2014)

That finish, man. Nice work!


----------



## VSK Guitars (Jul 17, 2014)

That BE top came out great man... I have a nice board of BE I've been building necks from, might have to use it for a top now.

Nice save man!


----------



## splinter8451 (Jul 17, 2014)

Wow that is beautiful. Glad you finished it man!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 17, 2014)

Those cavities look awesome with the grain following the body's!


----------



## canuck brian (Jul 17, 2014)

Very cool.


----------



## immortalx (Jul 17, 2014)

Wow, that's definitely British racing green and it's VERY classy looking!


----------



## DredFul (Jul 17, 2014)

DA-YUM!


----------



## Naxxpipe (Jul 17, 2014)

This wood gives me wood!

Very sexy-looking tele you built!


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jul 17, 2014)

Hawt. What pups ya got in there? 

What's up with that strat tho?


----------



## bouVIP (Jul 17, 2014)

This is the sexiest Telecaster ever!!


----------



## pondman (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments folks





Alex Kenivel said:


> Hawt. What pups ya got in there?
> 
> What's up with that strat tho?



Dimarzio Evolutions. 
Strat ?


----------



## Rick (Jul 18, 2014)

Holy ...., that's amazing!!


----------

